# wife interested in watching with me



## curious1 (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife has expressed with trepidation the idea of viewing porn together. I look at porn occasionally but much prefer to be with my wife, so it is not a problem. She is looking to see more loving sex as opposed to hard core. Any suggestions on sites to check out.


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

No, but what about filming yourselves as an alternative?

I have not tried it...but I imagine it can be fun. You can act like the porn stars then view it later.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

hmh.. I have heard (never tried myself) that what you do never feels as good as it looks without knowing very well how to film/edit and having a thrid party to work the camera and get angles.. just sayin... Personally not offended by porn but I sure don't need to see that closely what I personally look like HAHAH not thinking it's that pretty LMAO


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would think that amateur production values are.....amateur. I mean porn stars make lots of money and part of the reason is they're good at their job, the lighting is right, the camera work is right, etc...whereas the idea of an amateur sex tape seems to me at least, pathetic.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know about the internet but if you decide to rent, there are sites like BlueDoor.com (similar to Netflix, cheapet plan about $17 a month for 2 at a time- unlimited) , she would probably enjoy all the "PLAYGIRL" Dvd's they offer.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Of you want to rent, check out the Sweet Sinner videos. Also, fleshbot.com has good reviews about porn videos, with even a recurring segment named Porn for Straight Girls. It handles lots of different vids though, from gay to hard to soft and loving, but with a style women might enjoy. Check the softer ones out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## curious1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, the idea of performing for amateur video doesn't appeal to me and I am sure she would not go for that idea. I am looking to start slow to see if she can get into it. Most of the free stuff online would be too hard core for her. she wants to see loving couples.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't start with porn. Start with explicit sex ed.

The Better Sex Video Series - Sexplorations | BetterSex.com


----------



## curious1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Athol, Just ordered the series.


----------

